# Android App Development



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Android App Development

i wanted to get into this .. so i want to ask u guys whether anyone here is an Android App Developer?
what languages do i need to know to develop apps?
what do i have to learn?
basically i want to know where to start.

i have knowledge of C,C++ & basic knowledge of java,VB, oracle


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 30, 2010)

Although i am not a developer this is what you need 

*developer.android.com/index.html

Its having lots of stuff tutorials, should give you good head start. Best of luck


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 30, 2010)

^^thanx...

any other suggestions?


----------

